
Why Do People Kill Themselves? - yasp
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-do-people-kill-themselves/
======
throwaway8879
Please no. Suicide prevention is not important. What's important is giving
people the tools to end their life safely, painlessly and with dignity if they
choose to end their suffering.

I was in a coma for a month exactly a year ago from a blotched suicide
attempt. It took the majority of the year to learn how to walk again, and use
my hands. I am not sure if I'm thankful for another chance at living, but I do
know that it I had a safe and guaranteed option to take my life, things would
have been a lot easier. I know I will attempt again, and it is my right to do
so.

How can these hypocrites pat their own backs sitting on their high horses?
They talk about rights and suffering, yet never acknowledge that life itself
starts with a violation of consent. Nobody asks to be born into suffering. And
nobody deserves it.

Stop this madness and let people end their life in peace. It is the only true
way to gain freedom.

~~~
throwaway5250
I'm sorry you went through that. Though I've never attempted, I can relate to
a lot of that. Certainly I've spent way too much time thinking about all of
this.

I do think that everyone should be allowed a humane exit, perhaps after having
to show deliberation over a period of months (agony notwithstanding).

Also, though, the phenomenon is worth studying. If we could figure out how to
reduce the suffering that leads people to suicide, we should do it.

